# Captain America Trailer is out.



## billc (Mar 24, 2011)

the trailer looks good, I hope the movie works.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 24, 2011)

A thread like this usually needs a link to the trailer, so people can see what the hell you are talking about.

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/48983


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## billc (Mar 24, 2011)

Omar, maybe you should cut back on the caffeine.  Remember, this is the Rec room, not the study.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Omar, maybe you should cut back on the caffeine.  Remember, this is the Rec room, not the study.



And one can apparently show their *** here as easily as there..


----------



## Omar B (Mar 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Omar, maybe you should cut back on the caffeine.  Remember, this is the Rec room, not the study.



Well if you included a link to what you were talking about you would look like less of a ... well, you.  Providing sources is something you are not good at though so I guess you owe me a thank you for posting a link and saving this travesty of a thread you've started.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow... all this passion over a movie trailer or a link.  Let's try to remember that this is a FRIENDLY place for discussion.  If you can't be friendly, use the Ignore button.


----------



## Wild Bill (Mar 25, 2011)

I see Dum Dum Dugan in there.  That means Howling Commandos in some form or another.  I will give it a chance but I am not convinced.


----------



## Scott T (Mar 25, 2011)

Wild Bill said:


> I see Dum Dum Dugan in there.  That means Howling Commandos in some form or another.  I will give it a chance but I am not convinced.


According to Imdb, Both Dum Dum (played by Neal McDonough) and Gabe Jones are involved, and I'm pretty sure that, while they were firing down what looked like the Stargate-SG1 corridor set, I saw Pinky in there too.

To bad Marvel had to butt-frack the original Nick Fury character in these movies, it would have been interesting to have seen the Howlers I grew up reading in big-screen action.


----------

